# Vektoren in c



## reavez (3. November 2004)

ich habe die funktion

```
void vektoren_addition(int ax[], int bx[])
```


und möchte nun vektor1 + vektor 2 addieren. 
also (ax1,ax2,ax3) + (bx1,bx2,bx3), d.h.: 
ax1+bx1 
ax2+bx2 
ax3+bx3 

wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## RedWing (3. November 2004)

Hi,
hast du es denn schon probiert und kannst nen Code Schnipsel vorweisen,
damit wir dir dann sagen wo es noch hapern könnte?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## BadMourning (4. November 2004)

du machst da so, wie du es geschrieben hast, also

ax1 + bx1

usw.

Und du übergibst die Anzahl der einzelnen Elemente n,
die zu addieren sind.

dann sieht das so aus:


```
void vektoren_addition(int ax[], int bx[], int x)
{
    for( int i = 0; i < x; i++ )
    {
        ax[ i ] = ax[ i ] + bx[ i ];
    }
}
```

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht schwierig, schäme mich fast das
hier zu posten.

Ach ja, wie du siehst, das Ergebnis steht in ax..

Greets
BadMourning


----------



## torsch2711 (5. November 2004)

Nun ja, du bräuchtest noch nicht einmal die anzahl der elemente zu übergeben.
Arrays haben eine length variable, durch welche man die aktuelle länge abfragen kann.

Sollen die Vektoren beide die gleiche länge haben, oder ist es ausserdem geplant vektoren unterschiedlicher länge zu addieren (ich glaube das macht keinen Sinn, ist aber bei einer fehlerhaften übergabe zu beachten.)


Grüsse Torsten


----------



## RedWing (5. November 2004)

Hi,


> Nun ja, du bräuchtest noch nicht einmal die anzahl der elemente zu übergeben.
> Arrays haben eine length variable, durch welche man die aktuelle länge abfragen kann.



Seit wann haben elementare Datentypen Membervariablen?

Ich bitte um Aufklärung...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## torsch2711 (5. November 2004)

Hmpf, okay, ich glaube da bin ich wohl verrutscht. War gerade noch in Java mit meinen gedanken. Sorry, stimmt ja, das in C sowas nicht existiert. Wie gesagt, sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## RedWing (5. November 2004)

Ich wollte dich halt nur auf den Boden der C++ Tatsachen zurückholen 

Gruß

RedWing


----------

